# New Geo-fix Telephone Number!



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

With the increasing amount of mobile phones, we understand that an 0800 number, whilst free from a landline, isn't everyone's favourite number from a mobile phone.

Our Geo-fix number went live today, so if you would prefer to contact us on this number, please ring:

*01793 978051*

Cheers


----------

